# Food Safety News - 01/06/2021.... Pork trade threatened for sixth year by African Swine Fever (ASF)



## daveomak.fs (Jan 6, 2021)

*Pork trade threatened for sixth year by African Swine Fever (ASF)*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 06, 2021 12:06 am Before 2016, African Swine Fever hadn’t been seen in Europe since 1985, but as the World Organization for Animal Health (OIE) turned its calendars over to 2021, the highly contagious disease was expected to show up for a sixth straight year. The disease is endemic in most South-Saharan African countries and plenty active in Asia and... Continue Reading

*Researchers hope to help solve foodborne illness outbreaks quicker*
By News Desk on Jan 06, 2021 12:05 am Researchers have developed a restricted-access system designed to assist those involved in investigating foodborne illness outbreaks. The shared and searchable data catalogue of previous outbreaks is called the Global Foodsource Identifier (GFI). Once it is in use by the international food safety community, researchers hope that GFI will assist during outbreak investigations and support risk-based... Continue Reading

*Sushi related outbreak stumps health officials; more than 150 sickened*
By Coral Beach on Jan 06, 2021 12:03 am Public health officials in North Carolina have concluded their investigation of a foodborne illness outbreak linked to sushi, saying they were unable to determine the specific cause behind the illnesses of more than 150 people. Only a handful of ill people who ate the suspect sushi sold at two Harris Teeter grocery stores agreed to... Continue Reading


----------

